# Otro avance en control PAP



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 6, 2016)

Hola amigos, quiza algunos de Ustedes recuerdan, que soy gran aficionado a los productos de la empresa Trinamic como proveedor de controladores para motores PAP. Acabo de encontrar que ha salido una nueva versión del controlador. La hoja de datos me gusta mucho de como da informaciones detalladas sobre los aspectos relevantes para el eficiente y seguro uso de motores PAP. Aquí el enlace!

Trinamic a diferencia de otros que también ofertan soluciones avanzadas para el control de motores PAP lo hacer con una librería que es ejecutado por un controlador. Por eso en ese mercado se encuentran muchas soluciones que básicamente son implementadas en software.

Trinamic combina un controlador Cortex M0 con su parte especializada para realizar un control del motor de paso muy inteligente. Yo hace ya algún tiempo me compré el kit de evaluación que consta de 3 placas. Una placa contiene el Cortex M0 con la software, una segunda placa hace accesible al análisis la comunicación entre el ARM Cortex M0 y la tercera placa que es la que contiene el controlador.

Apenas y contra los obstáculos que me pone la salud tendrre que actualizar mi tutorial avanzado.


----------

